# Marine navigation software, aftermarket, necessary?



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

A number of threads here on FMT. Use search feature to access.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

eightwt said:


> A number of threads here on FMT. Use search feature to access.


This. And if they had Texas Marine Tracks, I'd put down the cash for it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

In general all the software that comes built into any navigation unit are ok at best and downright lousy in many cases. Aftermarket software is the way to go.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Listen to the podcast episode of The Tom Roland Podcast where he interviews the creator. Dude ran his Egret himself over many years to record every single track that's on there. If he ran aground, he turned around and started over until he found the way. Crazy dude


----------



## Rdfish1 (May 7, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> In general all the software that comes built into any navigation unit are ok at best and downright lousy in many cases. Aftermarket software is the way to go.


i Have done a bit more reading and searching so I think I understand it better now, but the answer appears to be just as you said, the factory stuff will be on the new unit but aftermarket is a huge improvement. Thank you. I’ve learned, to do it right, screen size, model and maps, you can have a pretty penny invested all in. 
.


----------

